# Jobs for Veterinarians in Italy



## prarievet

What is the requirements for veterinary practice in Italy?? Any demand for Veterinary services?


----------



## CCinItaly

prarievet said:


> What is the requirements for veterinary practice in Italy?? Any demand for Veterinary services?


My BIL is a vet in Northern Italy. There are very strict requirements for practicing, if you don't have an Italian vet. degree, you will have to get yours recognized by the Italian government, which is a long and arduous process, and will likely involve taking examinations in Italian. Once you have a validated degree and license, you can practice. He spent 10 years working as an associate to a vet who already had a practice and building up a client base (in Italy its all who you know) before he opened his own practice. When he worked as an associate he netted around 1,500 euro per month. Now that he is working as a vet with his own practice he nets around 3,000 per month but works 6 days a week and 12+ hour days (often during the night) since he has to be on call for clients in emergency situations. He also has about 100k of debt from opening up the office, which puts them in a very stressful financial position. There is plenty of demand now that he knows people after 10 years experience, but the net pay compared to US vet work is nothing, and the cost of living in Italy is skyrocketing. He is paying around 70% taxes thanks to various new laws. Obviously being a vet in Italy would require making extensive connections, and speaking fluent Italian. If you are looking to make extra income in retirement or something it could be feasible, but unless if you are already "set up" by friends/family in Italy it's extremely hard.


----------

